# Any differences between 2014 and 2015 S3?



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi. As title asks, are there any differences between the 2014 and 2015 S3?


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

When I was in talking to the dealer a few weeks back they said NO, and was told same price as I was hoping I could get a 2014 S3 frame to build up cheaper than the current 2015 price after cracking the BB on my 2012 S2. For what they want I will buy a complete bike as it makes more sense, just have to sale a few other projects 1st.


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

768Q said:


> When I was in talking to the dealer a few weeks back they said NO, and was told same price as I was hoping I could get a 2014 S3 frame to build up cheaper than the current 2015 price after cracking the BB on my 2012 S2. For what they want I will buy a complete bike as it makes more sense, just have to sale a few other projects 1st.


The shops round here told me the same thing. None sounded very certain though. Like you I wanted to try getting a 2014 for cheaper if there were no changs. I wound up getting a 2015 right out of the box for a decent price. Thanks for the response.


----------

